# PWC Salt water flush



## Lawman25 (May 31, 2015)

Hello 2coolers, 
Recently purchased a jetski for fishing use. However, unsure about all the possible ways to flush the ski after a day on the water. Have read where salt away works great, some use salt terminator, some use dish soap,and some only use regualr tap water. Curious as to how y'all keep your ski's rust free and running after saltwater use. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Salt away or Salt terminator works. LOTS OF water hose time. Both of mine are mid 90's models and two strokes. Easy to work on and take care of. new newer ones with EFI and intercoolers have a bit more maintenance to perform on them. But the trick is good preventative maintenance.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

sometimes I use saltaway sometimes just water depending where I was. Flush it after every trip in the salt water for sure. Its just like flushing a outboard engine. Important thing to remember is start the engine before turning on the water and stop the water before turning off the engine. Lots of good jet ski info on greenhulk.net


----------



## maskale (Sep 19, 2014)

I just flush mine with plenty of tap water, 5-10 minutes. 

Put the hose nozzle on shower setting and wash everything inside the engine compartment. Vacuum out the inside best I can with a shop vac. Let it air dry a bit till its mostly dry except the little bit that will always be left in the bottom. Then spray engine compartment down with CRC 6-56 or WD-40 silicon spray. 

Spray some of your pump components with the same stuff, do a general inspection and put the ski up with the seats off. Don't put the seats on unless its completely dry. My seats stay off year around, I use mine enough that it never truly dries out, even using the shop vac there is always just a little left in there. You could spend more time getting it out, I just leave the seat off.

After a few applications of the silicon spray it will start to build up. then you can start skipping applications. I don't spray mine down every time anymore. Just look at how the water is beading, you can tell when it can use another application.


----------



## thetacklesmith (Jun 14, 2016)

*washing down*

Do you wait until you get home to wash the jet ski down?


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

yes, you can wait till your home if it convenient for you. I do it when I get home unless its late and then do it the next day.


----------



## juan valdez (Jun 21, 2014)

my last ski was an 03 yamaha gp1300R, in other words a 2 stroke, so a 4 mgiht need a bit more/different approach

i always was in either brackish or salt and after every use i would hose the exterior down including nozzle etc and the interior down, spray off engine bay etc, then put her on the hose. i dont recall how long i would put on the hose but at least a few minutes. 
this is also a good time to just do quick visual inspections of everything and try to catch any potential future issues. 

then to dry i would tilt the trailer all the way back and block the tongue so it would air dry and also drain out the back. 

i never used salt away, though we did when i had them growing up. we also never use anything other than fresh water on the outboard engines and they seem fine.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jan 11, 2009)

If you have a seadoo, never put it on the water hose for a long time. I think manual states 2 min is the maximum you can leave it on the hose. There is a carbon seal on the driveshaft that needs water to cool it down.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just use tap through the hose. If your ski doesn't have a 'flush' attachment you can usually pick them up at the jetski dealer and install it yourself. It's a must do sort of deal. 

Start the engine and then slowly turn on the water... probably 1/4 turn is all you need it doesn't need to rip through there. It's all internal flow and exits through the exhaust. port in the rear of most ski's. If you don't do it, then you'll get salt build up in the hollows of your header until one day it will either kill the flow or crack the header. Yay, fun. Flush those ski's. I think 2 minutes would be sufficient. I think the bigger part is doing it that day or the next while the salt water is still in liquid form and not beginning to crystalize.


----------

